# How Weatherproof is a 50D?



## pugnacious33 (Dec 13, 2009)

I know my rebel xti really took some punishment, and i'm hoping my new 50D will be as rugged, if not more so. I was out shooting this morning and some dew fell off a tree and landed on some of the top buttons and went down beside them, I dried it off as best I could, but i'm just wondering how well these bodies are built to take stuff like that. Anyone have some "put my 50D through hell and it just keeps going" stories, i'd love to hear 'em. :thumbup:


----------



## Garbz (Dec 13, 2009)

From what I've read the sealing on the 50D is a bit better than the 40D, but it is not a fully environmentally sealed camera. So by that it is probably more resistant to moisture ingress, and can take a bit of dew here and there, but I wouldn't go out and shoot in the rain, unlike the 7D which can take that rather well.


----------



## battletone (Dec 13, 2009)

I was unaware of any weather sealing in a xxD camera.


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 13, 2009)

you mind sharing what happened to the XTi? ive kept it inside, or semi protected outside, but yea,its not weatherproof?


----------



## Enough Already (Dec 13, 2009)

I didnt even think a 5DII was weather sealed. Its important that people understand that weather sealing is not an invitation to go out in a downpour and go about your business. Its more about keeping things like dust and a just a few drops of moisture out than it being water proof. You still have the area around the mount that while fairly tightly sealed, it is a metal on metal joint.


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 13, 2009)

there is some (though minimal) weather sealing on the xxD series. It's primarily on the battery door, memory card, and the accessory slot (not sure what else to call it). The primary thing that isn't weather proof is where the lens connects (along with I suppose some of the dials). 

The only ones that are "fully weather sealed" are the 1D series, and those are only as good as the lenses put on them (only L (and only most of those) are weather sealed).


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Anything above the XXXD (Rebel) line can take some environmental damage, the closer to XD you get, the better the sealing gets along with L lenses and UV filters.

Check this out:
Canon Field Reviews


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2009)

I got caught in a torrential downpour while in the rain forests of Costa Rica.  I had a 20D with me and no camera bag to protect it.  It got absolutely soaked.  The LCD screen was fogged up, from the inside, for several days.  
I took the battery out while it was really wet, but on the way back to base camp, I put it back in...the camera never missed a beat and still works fine today, several years later.

Not something I'd recommend...but it's nice to know that a little water might not kill it.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 14, 2009)

Indeed. Sure weather sealing does not mean your camera is submersible. However properly weather sealed cameras take a very serious beating. Think snowstorms and light rain.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't shoot Canon, but I had a D70, and I know for a fact that it's less sealed than a 50D.

I was shooting outside and it started to rain hard, however, becuase of time, we couldn't stop and had to roll with it. 

My D70, 80-200, and SB-600's got absolutely soaked, I was certain i would have had to make a repair. 

Just wiped everything off, and it still works awesome today. nothing happened, no LCD fogging, nothin. The thing just worked.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks all. My xti is still going strong, and it got "moist" a few times, nothing serious though. I'm more or less concerned with heavy fog, light sprinkles, and the occaisional drop of water that might hit the top of the camera while shooting.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2009)

Just make sure that you give it the opportunity to dry out if/when it does get wet.

I keep silica gel packets in my camera bag (just the ones that I get when I buy shoes etc.)

If this was a more common occurrence, I'd buy something light THIS.


----------

